# Epson 1250 photo support under normal user [SOLVED]

## -YoShi-

I had tried all but it don't work under normal user, how can i get its support?

Under root it seem to be recognize by system, but Im not sure that it works correctly.

How can I configure it? and how can I get its support under normal user?

Tnz

Byez

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

Exactly what doesn't work?

Where does it go wrong?

Any error messages?

----------

## -YoShi-

Tnx for reply, I don't hava idea if there some error or not.

I would like to use libusb,but i had not found any HowTo, only some general info, but nothing which tell me exactly what I must to do.

I had emerged sane-backends and xsane:

```

*  media-gfx/sane-backends

      Latest version available: 1.0.12-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.12-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 2,852 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mostang.com/sane/

      Description: Scanner Access Now Easy - Backends

*  media-gfx/sane-frontends

      Latest version available: 1.0.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 180 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sane-project.org

      Description: Scanner Access Now Easy

*  media-gfx/xsane

      Latest version available: 0.91

      Latest version installed: 0.91

      Size of downloaded files: 2,489 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xsane.org/

      Description: graphical scanning frontend

bash-2.05b#

```

I had downloaded and Install IScan (I would like to use epkowa). 

But now my epson doesn't work. How can I do? 

P.S. Under windows scanner work correctly. 

Sorry for my english, i hope that you understand what I have tried to write  :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

Do the following with your scanner plugged in and switched on

```
cd /etc/sane.d

ls /dev/usb

less epson.conf
```

Notice that the only line that is not commented out is for a SCSI scanner.

Edit the file to comment that and uncomment the last line that says /dev/usb/scanner0.

This is how SANE finds your scanner.

The ls /dev/usb should show at least scanner0 or you have a usb problem.

The GIMP should be able to capture images now.

----------

## -YoShi-

```

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/usb

lp0  scanner0

bash-2.05b# less epson.conf

# epson.conf

#

# here are some examples for how to configure the EPSON backend

#

# SCSI scanner:

#scsi EPSON

#

# Parallel port scanner:

#pio 0x278

#pio 0x378

#pio 0x3BC

#

# USB scanner - only enable this if you have an EPSON scanner. It could

#               otherwise block your non-EPSON scanner from being

#               recognized.

#      Depending on your distribution, you may need either the

#      first or the second entry.

#usb /dev/usbscanner0

usb /dev/usb/scanner0

```

Is it right?

```

bash-2.05b# sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x010f) at /dev/usb/scanner0

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [hp], product=0xb002 [photosmart 7200 series]) at libusb:003:002

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x010f [EPSON Scanner 010F]) at libusb:001:004

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

bash-2.05b#

```

and

```

bash-2.05b# scanimage -L

[epson] The device at /dev/usb/scanner0 is not a supported EPSON scanner (product id=0x10f)

device `plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Epson Perfection 1250/Photo USB flatbed scanner

bash-2.05b#

```

If I run "iscan" it give me an error that say "impossible to send command to scanner"

Tnz

Byez

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

Yes, you have everything right and your scanner has been deteced. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [epson] The device at /dev/usb/scanner0 is not a supported EPSON scanner (product id=0x10f)
> 
> device `plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Epson Perfection 1250/Photo USB flatbed scanner 

 

The first line about it not being supported is bad news. Looking at the http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#EPSON shows that it is really supported by the plustek backend (even though its an Epson !!)

So its /etc/plustek.conf you need to edit so sane will detect your scanner properly. The file is highly commented.

You should probably put the epson.conf back the way you found it, since it contains a warning about having a usb scanner selected buy not attached may block other things.

----------

## -YoShi-

But I had not emerged plustek, is it in sane package?

If I want use Epkowa, How can I configure my scanner configuration?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

Plustek is one of the supported scanner groups by sane-backends. It comes as part of that package.

The userg_e.pdf isnt much help on installing iscan either.

Get the tar file for your scanner. Put it in your home directory. then do

```
tar -xvzf iscan-1.5.2-1.redhat.8.0.tar.gz
```

 (use your tar.gz filename).

This will create a new directory called  *Quote:*   

> iscan-1.5.2/

 

```
cd iscan-1.5.2
```

Then its the usual

```
less README

./configure

make

make install
```

the install requires that you be root.

Now you can run iscan as a gimp plugin after you do 

```
ln -s /usr/local/bin/iscan ~/.gimp-1.2/plug-ins/
```

NB: Thats not what it says in the Epson install info.

Well, that gets GIMP to see it under Xtns|Aquire Image|iscan but it doesn't work yet. All I can get is  "Could Not Send Command to Scanner"

I'll look at it some more later - let me know if you can make it work.

Its an extra for sane, so it needs a working (or almost working) sane install before you start.

----------

## GeKA

I had the same problem.

You must write this line

usb /dev/usb/scanner0

in the epkowa.conf and not in the epson.conf then it should work

mfg

geka

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GeKA,

I thought it might need a epkowa.conf but its not in /etc/sane.d.

I created a symlink to the epson one ( which would have identical content) but that didin't help.

The epkowa lib files are in /usr/local/lib/sane so I have added symlinks in the more usual /usr/lib/sane too. 

Any more pointers?

----------

## -YoShi-

Thank you NeddySeagoon, thanks for you patience  :Wink: 

Last question:

```

I thought it might need a epkowa.conf but its not in /etc/sane.d.

I created a symlink to the epson one ( which would have identical content) but that didin't help. 

```

How can I do that?

Thanks again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

I've cracked it!.

Build and install the tarball as I detailed earlier, then

Do the following in /etc/sane.d

Edit the file dll.conf which is a list of backends, to add  *Quote:*   

> epkowa

 in its alphabetical place just before epson.

Add a symlink 

```
ln -s /etc/sane.d/epson.conf /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf
```

 so that the epkowa back end reads the epson.config file.

Edit the epson config file so that the only active line is 

 *Quote:*   

> usb /dev/usb/scanner0

  All the other lines should be commented out.

Go to /usr/lib/sane and create the following symlinks:-

 *Quote:*   

> libsane-epkowa.so -> /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1.0.6
> 
> libsane-epkowa.so.1 -> /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1.0.6

 

You actually seem to only need one of these to get iscan to start but all the other drivers have both.

The bad news is that you will need to do this every time you update sane.

----------

## -YoShi-

IT WORK GREAT !!! THANK YOU  :Smile: 

I had made my first image scanning under linux OS  :Smile: 

But now I have 2 problems.

First -> Mi DIA reader doesn't work (and I need that), I don't know why...it doesn't work

And Second problem is regard Hotplug.

If I start my system with scanner not connect typing lsmod --> scanner is not present. It's not plugged  :Smile: . I plug scanner to usb and /dev/usb/scanner0 link will be create, scanner module will be autoload -> scanner work.

If I disconnect my scanner /dev/usb/scanner0 will remove, but scanner module will not uncharge.

And if I type "rmmod scanner"  my console crash. I had tried to force unload but it always crash.

I had also tried to restart Hotplug (after I have disconnect the scanner) but it crash.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-YoShi-,

I'm glad your scanner works - it works for me too.

I don't know what a DIA reader is. Can you explain some more and provide a model number that I can look up on Google?

Some modules may not be unloaded. I don't know if usbscanner is one of those or not. Do you really need the 10kb of memory that unloading that module frees up?

If not - don't worry about it.

----------

## -YoShi-

I Have Solved ALL Thank you !

Before follow your "user guide"  :Wink:  I had unmerge all (sane-backend, xsane,delete iscan folder, delete all sane.d folder) and after I have remerge all/compile iscan following your guide and now all works.

P.S. I have had to remove hotplug because it caused to some type of conflict between ALSA, libusb and the modules of the scanner.   :Shocked: 

Thanks truly a lot, without your aid I would be still to the job, If you had to pass from Milan, sends a PM to me that I will offer one beer to you

----------

